#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   CT-Befund der LWS >

## ulo

Hallo,  
ich habe einen CT-Befund vorliegen und verstehe ihn mit Hilfe von Google nur zum Teil: An LWK5/SWK 1 deutlicher Bandscheibenschaden mit ZWR-Verschmälerung u. großem Vakuumlufteinschluss, besonders ausgeprägte ZWR- Verschmälerung linksseitig mit dort auch kräftigen Spangenbildungen lateral, dorsale spondylotische Randzacken mit begleitender Bandscheibenprotrusion mit Duralsackimpression medial leicht rechts betont. Leichte knöcherne zusätzliche Enge des linken Neuroforamens, beiderseitige Spondylarthrosis deformans. Ein Massenprolaps liegt nicht vor. 
Ich bin Rheumatikerin (Morbus Bechterew) und habe chronische ziehende Schmerzen an der LWS, derzeit ins linke Bein ausstrahlend. 
Es wäre klasse, wenn mir das jemand "übersetzen" könnte. 
Viele Grüße                  :x_hello_3_cut: 
ulo

----------


## Christiane

Hallo ulo 
Zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel und Kreuzbein befindet sich ein leichter Bandscheibenvorfall nach links mit Verschmälerung des Bandscheibenfaches. Dort sind auch die Weichteile der Wirbelsäule (Bänder) verknöchert. Die Bandscheibe übt Druck auf den Rückenmarkkanal aus. Das Zwischenwirbelloch (das ist die Durchtrittpforte des Spinalnerven in den Körper) ist knöchern verengt. Die Spondyarhtrosis deformans ist nur ein anderer Begriff für Morbus Bechterew.  
Die Verknöchrungen sind typisch für den Bechterew. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Bandscheibe dich ärgert, oder ob du gerade einen aktiven Rheuma-Schub hast. Das solltest du abklären lassen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

